# Excellent Work Guy's/Flashback



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 11, 2009)

Just wanted to say you guy's are cranking out some great PPD. I know we have our ups and downs with hardware and different work units, but the team has a great upward trend in PPD. Looks like we are #88 as of today and taking down teams every 2-3 days. Thanks to new team members as well as the "ol' veterans" among the team. I am posting a pic from 9 months ago so you can see how this team has grown. *I also want to pay homage to the members that started this team almost 3 years ago. * Keep Folding!

*07/24/08*


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 11, 2009)

Ooo, well played people. I'll start folding again today. Could for the last month - had no computer.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 11, 2009)

Once i have purchased a new internet dongle (found to be the root of all my problems relating to system crashes as the drivers for it and the dongle itself kept crashing) i will be folding again.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 12, 2009)

Great work TPU. #231 to #88 in last than a year is what show how strong we are.

PS. Look at that guy (Buck_Nasty) cracking 1.5K PPD!!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice list You weren't even on the radar screen yet mmaakk or was it just for the top 20 producers


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 12, 2009)

and to think I was holding 19th place with just over 900PPD back then.... I have about 10X's that now and still cant get back into the top 20. Cheers fellas for stepping up one HUGE notch.


----------



## a_ump (Apr 12, 2009)

i thk you should include a pic that has that same layout with the graph and whatnot only with present day data. then that'd be a nice comparison. yep when i joined we had just broke 120th. now we're 88th pretty sweet


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nice list You weren't even on the radar screen yet mmaakk or was it just for the top 20 producers



No bogmali, my folding started 2 months after that pic (Sep-2008).


----------



## bogmali (Apr 12, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> No bogmali, my folding started 2 months after that pic (Sep-2008).




And you now almost have 5 Mil


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 12, 2009)

bogmali said:


> And you now almost have 5 Mil



Yes, thanks to GPU2 Clients 

That's when you have to be very grateful to the Folding "Old School" guys. Folding basicaly CPUs used to take lots of patience to get some points


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> and to think I was holding 19th place with just over 900PPD back then.... I have about 10X's that now and still cant get back into the top 20. Cheers fellas for stepping up one HUGE notch.



I feel about the same way, used to be fairly decent in the team standings, but haven't done any work in a year now . . .

and my total processing power is much better than it was then, too.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 12, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Yes, thanks to GPU2 Clients
> 
> That's when you have to be very grateful to the Folding "Old School" guys. Folding basicaly CPUs used to take lots of patience to get some points



Yes the GPU2 clients have boosted the work unit rate greatly...and the power bill 


The points were harder to come by when folding on a single core 3200+ .... but the team has come a long way and now if we can just keep everyone folding steadily we can improve even more.

At the moment I am rearranging my rigs to give me the best setup...hopefully with each board running at least two GPU's

Big   to all


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 12, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> I feel about the same way, used to be fairly decent in the team standings, but haven't done any work in a year now . . .
> 
> and my total processing power is much better than it was then, too.



What's stopping you from coming back?


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 12, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Yes the GPU2 clients have boosted the work unit rate greatly...and the power bill
> 
> 
> The points were harder to come by when folding on a single core 3200+ .... but the team has come a long way and now if we can just keep everyone folding steadily we can improve even more.
> ...




the GPU clients are the best for workload, IMHO - the move the units a lot faster.  Last time I was folding, I had the SMP client for two CPU cores, the other two cores were working in tangent with two GPU clients.

It's a bit of a headache getting everything setup, though.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 12, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> I had the SMP client for two CPU cores, the other two cores were working in tangent with two GPU clients.
> 
> It's a bit of a headache getting everything setup, though.



With the new drivers and clients etc there is no need to dedicate cores to each different client as the GPU2 clients will have little effect on the SMP and vice-versa.

The headache is worth it in the end though, as it could help cure worse things than a headache


----------

